# Cooking for the Troops



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Go man Go!!!!!!

Get there, get it going and LOOK AROUND. Go into Slow Motion. Shake hand and make Life long memories. Enjoy and thank God.

Pay Attention and you'll do great!

My son leaves 9/11 so thanks!
mike
peace
<><


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats great Big Mike.  What you do for them will be a lasting impression.  Thank you very much for supporting the troops.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats great Mike.  You should be proud.  Thanks again for doing that for the troops.  Did you get any pics?


----------

